# living in mountain regions



## will37 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi, are there rentals available in mountain region of Northern Spain or is it mainly properties for sale? 

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have no idea about the North of Spain, but down here in the South there are plenty of rentals in mountain regions. I can't see why it would be different in the North but someone will know...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

will37 said:


> Hi, are there rentals available in mountain region of Northern Spain or is it mainly properties for sale?
> 
> Thanks



Long term rent ie for years, not weeks?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Will, we live in the foothills of the Pyrenees. We rented here for a year prior to purchase. Since Jaca is a big vacation home/ski/hiking/mountain bike area, there seems to be an abundance of furnished rentals here at reasonably low rates. If interested in this particular area I can hook you up with a local estate agent. Where in the States are you from? Our last residence was near Park City but we skied everywhere including Sun Valley and Jackson Hole.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In Madrid there are plenty of high regions. The capital itself is at 600m and I live at 880m. When the OP says the north, which north is s/he talking about Los Picos/ Pyrenees/ Asturias/ Galicia??


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

There are plenty of places for rent, both long and short term, in the north.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Elyles said:


> Will, we live in the foothills of the Pyrenees. We rented here for a year prior to purchase. Since Jaca is a big vacation home/ski/hiking/mountain bike area, there seems to be an abundance of furnished rentals here at reasonably low rates. If interested in this particular area I can hook you up with a local estate agent. Where in the States are you from? Our last residence was near Park City but we skied everywhere including Sun Valley and Jackson Hole.


Where would you recommend for skiing in your neck of the woods? I was shocked how pijo skiing is in Spain. I miss the low key New England vibe.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> Where would you recommend for skiing in your neck of the woods? I was shocked how pijo skiing is in Spain. I miss the low key New England vibe. Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


 We live close to Candachu and Astun as well as not too far from Formigal. Although none are like Jackson Hole, they are pretty laid back. I skied till last year but had to quit due to back issues. My wife keeps a season pass at Astun. All three of these resorts can be skied at very economically, unlike Aspen or Park City. The East Coast of the US is more like ice skating than skiing. We live in the foothills of the Pyrenees at about 3500ft with very decent weather year around but the first ski resort is only about 20km from here, straight up. The Picos have some ski resorts but they are very pricey for what they offer. Both Candachu and Astun are owned by our town. Snow maintenance is phenomenal. I always recommend not skiing on weekends.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

There are two very interesting areas in half north: *La Rioja Alta,* quieter and with properties not as tracked as in cliche mountainous areas. There is an area spanning *Ports de Beseit* to *Sierra de Gúdar* with its approximate center in *Morella **(L'Alt Maestrat)*. Both are relatively close to sea, large cities, roads and airports.

The two areas have ski resorts but isn't high mountain: *Valdelinares* and* Valdezcaray *but with snow relatively random.

In northwest, *El Bierzo* and inland* Galicia* have a lot of small properties, but far from infrastructures.


----------



## will37 (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been looking at areas[mainly coastal] between Galicia and San Sebastian on several realty sites but the choices get thin when I look more inland. I prefer the cold over heat, clouds and rain over constant sun so that'll guide my choices. 

Thanks to all for responding


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Have you been looking at idealista? 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

will37 said:


> I've been looking at areas[mainly coastal] between Galicia and San Sebastian on several realty sites but the choices get thin when I look more inland. I prefer the cold over heat, clouds and rain over constant sun so that'll guide my choices. Thanks to all for responding


 San Sebastián is a pricey area.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

will37 said:


> I've been looking at areas[mainly coastal] between Galicia and San Sebastian on several realty sites but the choices get thin when I look more inland. I prefer the cold over heat, clouds and rain over constant sun so that'll guide my choices. Thanks to all for responding


 Oh, you won't get much cold in San Sebastián or Galicia. Compared to Wyoming, no place here gets very cold.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Elyles said:


> Will, we live in the foothills of the Pyrenees. QUOTE]
> 
> We're off to the French side of the Lower Pyrenees in summer. Do you know of a village called Villefranche de Conflent? Or the area?
> The local website says it has a population of 233 and under the heading of 'Things to Do' there is only a blank space.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Elyles said:
> 
> 
> > Will, we live in the foothills of the Pyrenees. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this: https://www.virtualtourist.com/trav...onflent-TG-C-1.html#page=1&tgCount=0&themes=0
> ...


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

will37 said:


> Hi, are there rentals available in mountain region of Northern Spain or is it mainly properties for sale?
> 
> Thanks




La Val d'Aran, in the catalan pirenees.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I have never heard of it.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

mickbcn said:


> La Val d'Aran, in the catalan pirenees.


La Val d'Aran, beautiful place. I had my first wet dream in Vielha and not returned. 48 hours raining. Over there it's not Iberia. Perhaps I should return soon for the last and close the circle like marine animal.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Elyles said:
> 
> 
> > Will, we live in the foothills of the Pyrenees. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > My kind of place (for a holiday)
> ...


----------



## will37 (Mar 12, 2016)

I've been looking at Idealista, Spainhouses, AOV. They cover large areas so I'm guessing they're not local. If anyone has any suggestions on local realtors in the areas of ACoruna, Gijon, Santander, Bilbao, that would be great. 

Thanks to all


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Also try fotocasa and kyero. Find properties in the areas you like. Any agent worth their salt will advertise their properties one one or all of these sites. You can then go to the agent's own site for more local properties, should you wish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

will37 said:


> I've been looking at Idealista, Spainhouses, AOV. They cover large areas so I'm guessing they're not local. If anyone has any suggestions on local realtors in the areas of ACoruna, Gijon, Santander, Bilbao, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks to all


You didn't answer my question if it was long term or short term. From your posts I'm guessing long term.
Your flags say you are American. have you got your visas sorted out as that seems to be really difficult for Americans...


----------



## will37 (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds good, I'll take a look at them. I haven't contacted any realtors yet. I'm applying for a retiree visa next year and plan a trip for Dec 2017.

Thanks


----------

